
Donald Trump plans to make getting a green card very, very difficult - hourislate
http://qz.com/833906/president-trump-plans-to-make-getting-a-green-card-very-very-difficult/
======
chinese_donald
Have you ever tried to get citizenship in Germany or Australia? Both countries
are many times more difficult than the US.

